# k26 turbo rebuild kit



## audiKID90 (Apr 10, 2007)

i want to rebuild my turbo but i cant find a rebuild kit anywhere i even call the audi dealer near my house and still couldnt get one. does anyone know of a place to get one?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: k26 turbo rebuild kit (audiKID90)*

http://www.turbocity.com/


----------



## audiKID90 (Apr 10, 2007)

thank you so much thats exactly what i needed


----------

